# PDF Conversion using PDFRead 1.8.2



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

I just knocked out (what I think) are the perfect settings for ebook pdf technical books that are heavy on diagrams & text. I played around with a bunch of everything and went over them A/B tested on the Kindle 2 itself for the past 2 hours. > )

My recommended settings:









400dpi *(best result on kindle display itself)*:









600dpi:









1600dpi *(text is too wispy and light hard to notice bold)*:









I felt that unpaper wasn't necessary because these pages weren't scanned, and it only hurt the quality of the text. On my PoS work laptop, a 600-page technical manual was converted in about 40 minutes with a final size of ~65mB making it about 10mB for every 100 pages. Not bad at all for graphics/diagram/table-rich technical documents, and a HELL of a lot better than Amazon's auto-service (when I submitted the 600page monster I *never* got a response back, and single-pages came back horribly misformatted without any images at all (basically plaintext stripped with wrong symbols and characters everywhere).

*PDFRead can be found here*


----------



## Gopal (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you! 
This worked perfect!

Regards,
Gopal


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad to save you some time heh... these settings probably don't work so great for scanned-page PDF's, if somebody could give their best-settings for that (probably gotta mess a whole LOT more with unpaper) I'd appreciate that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks great, unrequited. . . thanks for sharing all your hard work!

Ann


----------



## jwt0001 (Feb 20, 2009)

Any suggestions on how to work with scanned PDFs?  I've been working with a Congressional hearing volume PDF and haven't had any luck, likely because I'm still trying to understand the conversion program.  Any suggestions on what to try?

Thanks!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Unrequited, I just tried this on my K2 with Win XP and it worked nearly flawlessly with a very graphics intensive pdf. There was a slight margin issue that I need to work out, but this is a great starting point. Thanks for the great info!


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

No worries!


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Not to sound to dumb, but is this the same program as the latest Adobe 9.0 PDF Reader?

Thanks...........  Brian

or maybe a link to the site where the program is?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a link to the program at the bottom of the OP, Brian.

Here's the URL:
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21906

This is a completely separate program than Adobe Reader. This converts PDFs into a variety of formats, including to .prc which can be read by the Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## jenford (Jun 21, 2009)

Great program and thanks for the settings - just converted O'Neill's Irish Tunes - thousand plus pages and all in music notation.  Linked table of contents - Chose portrait mode for this book.  Need the reading glasses - but that's OK.


----------

